# PE Control Systems



## rrui00 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello, anybody there that has recently gone through the preparation for the PE Control Systems Exam? Any preparation course that can be recommended? books to buy? etc? thanks.


----------



## SneadFrank (Nov 28, 2011)

The output quantity is called the controlled variable and the input quantity is called the input signal. Electrical Control Systems are changing the way companies are doing business with critical automation from PLC programming, industrial automation systems and risk assessment.


----------



## SoClose69 (Dec 22, 2011)

I made a 69 in 2010 with just the ISA workbooks. Passed in 2011 using the webseminars by joining for 100 bucks.


----------



## SoClose69 (Dec 22, 2011)

The guy who does the web seminars is ok and he will email you a good formula page that I used alot.


----------



## SoClose69 (Dec 22, 2011)

I also used the instrument handbooks I got from a coworker


----------



## unjha (Jan 5, 2012)

I took the course offered by ISA. It was conducted by Gerald Wilbanks. It gives you good insight into the exam.

PS - I passed the exam in Oct 2011


----------



## mevans154 (Jan 10, 2012)

unjha said:


> I took the course offered by ISA. It was conducted by Gerald Wilbanks. It gives you good insight into the exam.
> 
> PS - I passed the exam in Oct 2011



I took the ISA class as well. I passed the CSE on the first attempt!!!!


----------



## rrui00 (Jan 18, 2012)

Did you guys take the 3 day course from ISA? or other classes from ISA.


----------



## Sonijp (Jul 7, 2012)

Did anyone take the class from the ISA?

And is the pre-recorded seminar from ISA (6 web seminars of 1hr and 30mins each) same as the course offered by ISA?


----------



## rrui00 (Jul 15, 2012)

I just took the 3 day course, and it covers basically the same topics as the 6 web seminars, the only difference is that in the 3 day course you can ask all the questions you need to the instructor, which I found it very beneficial.


----------

